
Facebook's head of AI says Elon Musk 'has no idea what he is talking about' - codesternews
https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/news/facebooks-head-of-ai-says-elon-musk-has-no-idea-what-he-is-talking-about/articleshow/75724767.cms
======
codesternews
[https://twitter.com/an_open_mind/status/1260528928617369601?...](https://twitter.com/an_open_mind/status/1260528928617369601?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1260528928617369601&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.businessinsider.com%2Ffacebook-
ai-head-slams-elon-musk-2020-5)

------
dekhn
Musk's idea of AI is some combination of the Terminator, ship minds from the
Culture saga, and a bit from Zones of Thought. Not grounded in modern AI
research or even reasonable extrapolations of such.

